# Forza HCL?



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried these?was looking at t5's and these came up

thankyou


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

hi mate just orderd mine today 1000 of them so i hopr they work but ill keep you posted once ive tried them


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Sami (Nov 2, 2008)

I stumbled upon the same pills just now and was also wondering are they worth the purchase. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

hi well i think there worth it i am taking 2 morning 3 40 mins before training and yes here good and a good price about £65 for 1000

good luck

5% discount with Code UKM1


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

I got the 60mg t5's, they are the real deal!!!!


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

hi mate so what are the 60's like get much of a buzz from them


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

i have just treat myself to a tub of t5

any feedback fellas?


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

t5/60: made my order today and it will be expected to give me a nice kick to start my day! And maybe I'll use it as a pre-workout boost as well.


----------



## cameron jackson (Apr 21, 2009)

So are these mainly used just as a stimulator for energy and as an appetite suppressant?

&#8230;or do they also have thermogenic properties for fat loss, similar to other products such as hydroxycut or lipo 6.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

im on half strength T5's mate,

they do give a slight buzz when you start on them.

For me they work as an appetite suppresant and help me focus on what iam doing.

However they dont make me sweat anymore than usual.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont really rate these, i have tried the 30mg tabs and also the 30mg T5s. I have also tried taking the two together and also with more caffeine and was not not impressed, although it did supress appetite pretty well. Think the Kaizen pills are much better for energy and raising body temp. I have a few friends on Forza 30mg tabs so will see what they think of them as they were all on Kaizen the times before.


----------



## cameron jackson (Apr 21, 2009)

Great, keep us updated.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> im on half strength T5's mate,
> 
> they do give a slight buzz when you start on them.
> 
> ...


Same story here, just started my tub of half-strength T5s this morning.

Took one when I woke up, didn't feel anything so I took another. Slight buzz but it didn't seem like anything more than 200mg caffeine would have given me. Maybe slightly more energy but that could be placebo effect?

Must say my appetite is pretty low, think I might even make meal 2&3 into 2&3&4 the way this is going, I'm not even slightly hungry! I'm gonna see if I can talk to the site, maybe they can convince me the ephedrine is legit. Anyway I'll post again in a couple of days with more experience  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Stork said:


> Same story here, just started my tub of half-strength T5s this morning.
> 
> Took one when I woke up, didn't feel anything so I took another. Slight buzz but it didn't seem like anything more than 200mg caffeine would have given me. Maybe slightly more energy but that could be placebo effect?
> 
> Must say my appetite is pretty low, think I might even make meal 2&3 into 2&3&4 the way this is going, I'm not even slightly hungry! I'm gonna see if I can talk to the site, maybe they can convince me the ephedrine is legit. Anyway I'll post again in a couple of days with more experience  Hope this helps someone.


yeh same here appetite has gone!

taking 2 at once really effects meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:bounce:


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Stork said:


> Same story here, just started my tub of half-strength T5s this morning.
> 
> Took one when I woke up, didn't feel anything so I took another. Slight buzz but it didn't seem like anything more than 200mg caffeine would have given me. Maybe slightly more energy but that could be placebo effect?
> 
> Must say my appetite is pretty low, think I might even make meal 2&3 into 2&3&4 the way this is going, I'm not even slightly hungry! I'm gonna see if I can talk to the site, maybe they can convince me the ephedrine is legit. Anyway I'll post again in a couple of days with more experience  Hope this helps someone.


Well I said I'd update my half-strength T5 experiences so I wrote up a review if anyone's interested:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/60369-experiences-forza-t5s.html


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

Is this from a site sponsor? Can someone PM which one please?


----------

